

Show HN: Platform indicating how the majority of people feel - jason2211
http://kaarmr.com/

======
joantune
I'm not the user for this, but you might have a 'market' Just one thing, don't
do infinite scrolling when you have a footer, either take the footer out and
put the links on the top, or don't do infinite scrolling

